# Hull - whats it like?



## KeyboardJockey (May 23, 2006)

OK I've been tasked to look for a venue for a big convention in August 2007.  Various places have been bandied round and Liverpool/Leeds and Hull.

I don't think that Liverpool would be a goer as it will have gone all upmarket due to the City of Culture bollocks that is going on there.  If we cantget our preferred Midlands venue (midlands is easy for a lot of peeps to get to from the West Country and Wales etc) then we will have to look at the above venues.

What we are looking for is a university venue with accomodation for 200+  people all on site with meeting rooms a bar and dance area and it must all be on one site.

I understand a little of what Liverpool and Leeds are like (big uni towns) but what the hell is Hull like?

Anyone live there, or stayed there tell me what it is like?

Answers much appreciated


----------



## IPRN (May 23, 2006)

These days it's not so bad on one side of the river. Pretty grim on the other still IMO.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 23, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> These days it's not so bad on one side of the river. Pretty grim on the other still IMO.



What side of theriver is the Uni on? The grim side or the other one.


----------



## chio (May 23, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> What side of theriver is the Uni on? The grim side or the other one.



I've only ever been once, but all of the city is on the north side of the Humber in East Yorkshire - over the Humber Bridge is Lincolnshire, just a couple of towns (Immingham, IIRC).


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 23, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I've only ever been once, but all of the city is on the north side of the Humber in East Yorkshire - over the Humber Bridge is Lincolnshire, just a couple of towns (Immingham, IIRC).



What are the transport links like to the rest of the country?


----------



## geminisnake (May 23, 2006)

Longdog lives in Hull, aqua and Roadkill used to.

I've visited Hull and thought it was fine. Think it's quite good for public transort. Trainwise it's on the main GNER line and you can get to Brum/Sheffield/Manc fine afaik.

I suggest pming the Hullites and see what they suggest


----------



## Mr T (May 24, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> What we are looking for is a university venue with accomodation for 200+  people all on site with meeting rooms a bar and dance area and it must all be on one site.



You'll get that no probs at Liverpool Uni, either in the uni or guild of students buildings, and i'd bet it'll be a fair bit cheaper than most places.  Some bits of liverpool have gone a bit up market but in general its still incredibly cheap.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 24, 2006)

Mr T said:
			
		

> You'll get that no probs at Liverpool Uni, either in the uni or guild of students buildings, and i'd bet it'll be a fair bit cheaper than most places.  Some bits of liverpool have gone a bit up market but in general its still incredibly cheap.



Fab info!  I was under the impression the Liverpool uni was probaby going to go for the business convention market like Aston uni has (prices per night eeek!).


----------



## oneflewover (May 24, 2006)

Kingston Upon Hull is split east / west by the river Hull, this is what a previous poster was referring too. The universtity is in the west of the city in the Newlands area. This is where I was brought up so have rose tinted view of it. Newland avenue and Beverly road, both within walking distance of the University, cater well for students, bars, cafes and eating establishments.

The road links to the centre of the city are very good, to the suburbs is not so easy, but basically a set of radial roads. Trains, it is on a direct London service, GNER and the excellent Hull Trains, direct from Manchester and Sheffield, Liverpool and the Midlands will need to change.

The Old Town and Marina area is good for a stroll and drink, some pubs being particularly interesting.

The Hull contingement will be able to add.


----------



## aqua (May 24, 2006)

Hull is a fabulous city and would be fine with the convention but its a fucking pain to get to IMVHO

from Brum its 3 hours on the train, more by coach,

It takes 2 from manchester although only 3 from London  

the uni has the facilities you're looking for but accommodation is out of Hull in the local village (about a 10-15mins bus ride)

I know I'm going to get slated for this, but Liverpool would, I would have thought, been a better place to go for (if you can)

I adore Hull, and think its a vastly under-rated city, but in terms of a gathering of people from around the country its an arse

People wise they're sound, the city is lovely and I miss it a great deal


----------



## longdog (May 24, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I adore Hull, and think its a vastly under-rated city, but in terms of a gathering of people from around the country its an arse
> 
> People wise they're sound, the city is lovely and I miss it a great deal



I agree. 

Hull, great though it is in many ways is really a town at the end of a sixty mile cul-de-sac.

It's an arsehole to get to. The last train in arrives before 11 and the first train out in the morning is 8.30 which gives you some idea of just how crap the rail links are.


----------



## Spion (May 24, 2006)

Hull - whats it like?

If you're never likely to go to Vladivostock, you can go to Hull and get a similar feel. End of the line. Out on a limb. All those sort of phrases spring to mind. I'm sure if you know where to go there are some good places though. And it has a street called Land of Green Ginger.


----------



## aqua (May 24, 2006)

Like I say it is a fabulous city  I love it very much and miss it greatly

But for something like this convention I'm not overly convinced of how appropriate it is as a venue

even driving there is a pain  the last 30 miles seem to drag forever


----------



## longdog (May 24, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> ..even driving there is a pain  the last 30 miles seem to drag forever



And you have to drive past Goole


----------



## aqua (May 24, 2006)

that bit is only made better cos thats when I ring my dad and tell himto go to the chippy 

then we arrive home together and I get *proper* fish n chips  freshly got from the chippy



I want to come home now


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 24, 2006)

Thanks peeps.  Hull sounds OK but for the transport links problems.


----------



## Roadkill (May 24, 2006)

*It's never dull in Hull!*

I lived in Hull for five and a half years.  I can’t resist the temptation to do a bit of an essay on it, partly because I think it’s misunderstood, partly because it’s a place with a very interesting and underappreciated past that explains much of what it is today, but most of all because I love it.  

Basically, Hull’s another northern city fallen on hard times, although because of its geographical isolation and its maritime orientation it’s very different from places inland with a similar story.  Hull’s been a major port since medieval times, and grew very fast in the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries as a port, an industrial centre and a regional transport hub.  Look at pre-war pictures of Hull and you see the epitome of a Victorian boom town (it wasn’t designated a city until 1897), with lots of self-confident, slightly grandiose architecture.  Unfortunately, much of that didn’t survive the war.  Large parts of the centre were virtually levelled in 1941, the city had the highest civilian casualty rate of anywhere in the country, and I’ve read various accounts of people evacuated to small towns several miles away who said they sat in the fields, night after night, and watched Hull burn.  The fires could be seen from Denmark.  Even now, there’s ill-feeling that that Hull’s blitz receives comparatively little acknowledgement.  Then, after the war, many staple industries collapsed.  The docks and railways contracted, some of the heavy industries closed down, and the collapse of the deep-sea fishing industry devastated the southwest part of the city.  The population of the city itself (not including the various adjoining towns, basically suburbs but technically in East Yorkshire) fell from 325,000 in the 1950s to about 250,000 now, which gives you some idea of the scale of the decline.  There’s no doubt the city’s been badly run over the years too.  Hull City Council are a byword for inefficiency.  They wasted millions they made from the sell-off of the local phone company on refurbishing council houses they knocked down only a few years later, among other masterpieces of planning.

As a result of all this, Hull has a bad reputation.  It’s said to be ugly, crime-ridden, violent, insular and depressing.  There’s no doubt that it has its problems, but in my experience it gets a whole load of criticism that it doesn’t deserve, much of it ill-informed and some of it downright malicious.  People will still tell you Hull smells of fish: it doesn’t, and nor has it since the mid 1970s.  It smells of many things, not all of them pleasant – cocoa, baking bread, dodgy drains – but not fish, unless you’re unfortunate enough to live out in the grim bit of east Hull near the cod liver oil plant and the glue factory.  Even where the criticisms have a grain of truth (and they often do), they don’t tell the whole story.  Sure, parts of it – especially east of the River Hull, which is very different from the west side of the city – are pretty grim, but others most certainly aren’t.  Certainly, the crime figures are fairly high, but not worse than other cities of the same size in most respects, and falling.  I never felt unsafe in Hull, and I was much happier about walking its streets in the wee small hours than I am in London or various other places.  So I don’t think Hull deserves its bad reputation, and in any case it’s changing fast.  

Hull, IME, has several good points.  In the first place it’s friendly, although it is a little insular and not the most tolerant place in the world.  Much of that comes from its isolation, I think.  But that’s changing.  Over last few years it’s acquired a small but fairly vibrant gay scene, and the arrival of migrants, especially from Iraq and Eastern Europe has changed parts of it a lot.  Certainly, there have been real problems with racism and hostility to immigrants, but that is starting to lessen, and you can see the impact of the new communities especially on Spring Bank, where a plethora of middle eastern cafes, small food shops and suchlike have opened over the last few years.  It used to be really run down: it’s still a bit rough, but now it feels like a place with some sense of hope.  There’s a lot of money going into other parts of the city too: there’s a major project in train to develop the docks further in all of the ports of the Humber estuary, and currently they’re bulldozing a lot of the worst eyesores (and one rather good old pub, sadly) in the area around the station and building a large new ‘transport interchange.’  That can only be an improvement over the old bus station, which was dismal and wasn’t somewhere to hang around after dark, but will unfortunately include a lot of shit chain stores.  

I also found Hull a very characterful place, and in a good way.  Despite the hideous concrete city centre (Hull got the post-war rebuilding plan that Plymouth _rejected_…), parts of it are very attractive, especially around the Avenues, and even in the centre there’s a surprising amount left – especially if you look up, above the shop fronts.  The Luftwaffe largely missed the oldest part of the city, the old port and commercial centre by the River Hull, and it’s absolutely beautiful: Kingston Square, the High Street – they’re both quaint, eighteenth-century townscapes, and walking down them it’s hard to believe you’re only two streets away from the traffic-stained 1950s and 1960s concrete.  Elsewhere, the cycle of destruction and rebuilding has left a fascinating jumble of styles.

In terms of shopping, Hull’s not good for brand-name shops, the main reason being that it remains one of the poorest cities in the UK.  However, the upside is that streets of local shops have survived.  Newland Avenue near the university, especially, is absolutely superb: small cafes, greengrocers, butchers, all good and cheap.  Now fucking Tesco’s want to build a supermarket there: if you go, do what half the local residents have done and sign the petition to stop them!  Hull’s pubs are also fantastic.  I know of few pubs anywhere as nice as places like Ye Olde Whyte Hart or the Old Black Boy in the Old Town, or the St John’s Hotel and Gardener’s Arms in north Hull.  The atmosphere’s great, the beer’s well kept and you can still get an outstanding pint for under two quid.

Finally, to live in, Hull has the great advantage of being cheap.  Where else can you rent a whole flat in a decent area (near Newland, in my case) for £200 a month?  It’s cheap, it’s easy to get around (the highest hill in the city is the railway embankment, so it’s a cyclist’s dream), it’s compact and it’s got the amenities of a big city whilst being on a nice, human scale.  Oh, and as aqua says, the fish and chips in Hull are incomparable!

One of Hull’s other great advantages – and relevant to you – is the university.  It well deserves its good reputation.  I did my masters and PhD there, and couldn’t have asked for a better place (or a better supervisor) to study in.  It does consistently very well in these rather notional ranking systems, the campus is large and well equipped, and it’s got a vibrant student scene.  The student union has its own nightclub and two other bars and the cellarman, although himself a lager drinker, knows how to keep his beer.  I’d recommend anyone to go to university there.  

However, talking specifically about your proposed conference, the people who’ve pointed out the practical problems are unfortunately right.  The university, I’m sure, could accommodate a conference of that size (and has done) and there’s ample accommodation, although perhaps not enough near the university.  The halls of residence are in Cottingham, a 10-minute bus ride - though the buses are every 10 minutes during the day.  But Hull really is pretty isolated from the centre of the country (although if you’ve a lot of people coming from London Hull Trains do a good and cheap service four times a day) and it’s a pain to drive to, being so far east.  Unless most of your delegates are coming from Rotterdam or Zeebrugge it’s not all that convenient.  However, if you want to know any more about the university and the like, send me a PM.  

Hull’s got its problems, but it doesn’t deserve half the flak it gets, and most people who spend a bit of time there see that.  I had a great time there, I’ve nothing but affection for the old place, and when I go under the magnificent Humber Bridge on a train, I feel like I’m going home.


----------



## aqua (May 25, 2006)

so, basically what we said but with lots more words?

fucking academics


----------



## Roadkill (May 25, 2006)

Aye.  Verbosity is my vocation.


----------



## aqua (May 25, 2006)

don't use big words to disguise the fact they pay you to talk bollocks


----------



## Roadkill (May 25, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> don't use big words to disguise the fact they pay you to talk bollocks



Are you saying my long essay was all bollocks?    

<cries>


----------



## aqua (May 25, 2006)

didn't say that

but i did say they pay you to write bollocks yes


----------



## Roadkill (May 25, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> but i did say they pay you to write bollocks yes



And pay me pretty well too.

Jealous now, aintcha?


----------



## aqua (May 25, 2006)

nah, they pay me to natter all day   writing is effort


----------



## Roadkill (May 25, 2006)

Too damn right it is!  I spent an hour writing that little essay last night and all you've done is take the piss!

<throws tantrum>


----------



## Roadkill (May 25, 2006)

Besides, of course they pay you to natter.  In Birmingham, a Hull accent sounds positively sophisticated.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for that Roadkill --Good info there.  I've had a word withone of my colleauges and it turns out from her researches that Hull is out as it is a split site with the accomodaton separate from the bar and meeting rooms which makes it a no no.


----------



## Roadkill (May 25, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Roadkill --Good info there.  I've had a word withone of my colleauges and it turns out from her researches that Hull is out as it is a split site with the accomodaton separate from the bar and meeting rooms which makes it a no no.



I thought as much.

The bar - which would either be Staff House or one of the Student Union bars - and the meeting facilities would be on the main Cottingham Road campus, but I did think you'd have difficulty finding sufficient accomodation in the vicinity of the university.  In fairness, the buses from both the city centre (where there's no shortage of hotels) and the halls of residence Cottingham Village are frequent and reasonabvle, but it'd still be a royal pain in the arse shifting all your delegates around.


----------



## aqua (May 25, 2006)

bloody precious academics


----------



## Geoff Collier (May 26, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> I thought as much.
> 
> The bar - which would either be Staff House or one of the Student Union bars - and the meeting facilities would be on the main Cottingham Road campus, but I did think you'd have difficulty finding sufficient accomodation in the vicinity of the university.  In fairness, the buses from both the city centre (where there's no shortage of hotels) and the halls of residence Cottingham Village are frequent and reasonabvle, but it'd still be a royal pain in the arse shifting all your delegates around.




Why couldn't they hold the conference at the Lawns (ie Cottingham halls of residence) as well as sleeping there? Its got everything they need, I'd have thought

Incidently, I liked your lengthy piece on Hull' although I'd say they bulldozed two good pubs rather than one. It's a great place, apart from the racism. I only left the city to get married but I'd recently bought a flat on Springbank. 

geoff


----------



## Roadkill (May 27, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> Why couldn't they hold the conference at the Lawns (ie Cottingham halls of residence) as well as sleeping there? Its got everything they need, I'd have thought
> 
> Incidently, I liked your lengthy piece on Hull' although I'd say they bulldozed two good pubs rather than one. It's a great place, apart from the racism. I only left the city to get married but I'd recently bought a flat on Springbank.
> 
> geoff



I doubt they've the facilities to handle a conference at The Lawns, and tbh the place is a bit scruffy too.  

I never knew you were a Hullite.  If you were about before I moved, you should have come out on the piss with me and Longdog...


----------



## RRH (May 27, 2006)

I live in Manchester but my brother went to university in Hull, I think it gets a bad press TBH good night life etc. I just think it is due a big re generation project like MCR, leeds, liverpool etc if it gets this it will be a really good city it is after all the (8th?) biggest in thr country.


----------



## Biggerdave (Jun 2, 2006)

Whoooooooo

A thread about Hull. I'm from Hull, and I even went to school in the City centre along Princes Dock (before they built that monstrous shopping centre, and cleaned the area up so the tramps had no-where to die). The city is under rated, but I have to be honest it was abit claustrophobic work wise. Mind you I ended working in the fish markets, and eventually got transferred to Grimsby. Now thats a town that puts the Grr back in Grim.

Live an Manchester now, verdict still open


----------



## Velouria (Jun 2, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> Like I say it is a fabulous city  I love it very much and miss it greatly
> 
> But for something like this convention I'm not overly convinced of how appropriate it is as a venue
> 
> even driving there is a pain  the last 30 miles seem to drag forever


and the one time I did it I got caught by a speed camera at 47 in a 40.

Bastards


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 2, 2006)

Biggerdave said:
			
		

> A thread about Hull.



They're all crawling out the woodwork now, aren't they?  And there was me thinking that me, aqua and Longdoggy were the only urbanites in Hull...


----------



## chico enrico (Jun 2, 2006)

Hull = Dull.


----------



## aqua (Jun 2, 2006)

maybe then we'll be saved from having you ever grace the city


----------



## MooChild (Jun 2, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Besides, of course they pay you to natter.  In Birmingham, a Hull accent sounds positively sophisticated.



*shakes fist!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 2, 2006)

chico enrico said:
			
		

> Hull = Dull.



It's considerably more interesting than most of your posts.


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jun 17, 2006)

I really grown to like Hull in the time I've been here, even if finding a job is like searching for rocking horse shit.


----------



## Pugwall7 (Jul 5, 2006)

I went to uni in hull. i loved it. So much more character than 99% of cities in the country and Hull people love to have a party (Hutt street!). When my friend came there to visit he was suprised how Bohemian it was (round the avenues, Hitchcocks and stuff). It is in the arse end of nowhere though


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 5, 2006)

Pugwall7 said:
			
		

> I went to uni in hull. i loved it. So much more character than 99% of cities in the country and Hull people love to have a party (Hutt street!).



Ah. the legendary Hutt Street parties.  I never made it to one, sadly.  I do have a mate who puts on superb parties in a barn at an undisclosed location in the city though.  

Three more days and I'm back.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 5, 2006)

Bit belated, but have you considered York University?

It's been a few years, but they certainly used to do decent conference stuff. Everything is on one, gorgeous (between spring and early autumn, anyway) campus. 
A bar in each college (they say college, but mean halls of residence).  
Only 15-20 minutes walk to the town centre.
Lots of duckses and gooses and moorhenses!


----------



## dweller (Jul 5, 2006)

The HullTruck theatre is fab.
Go and check out a Godber play!!

Watch out for ghosts in some of the older pubs.
And I mean real ghosts, not old characters.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 5, 2006)

dweller said:
			
		

> Watch out for ghosts in some of the older pubs.



Provided they're not the ones claimed to be in Ye Olde Whyte Harte.  Lovely pub, but 90% of the claims made about its history are total bollocks!

Not that I believe in ghosts anyway.


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 5, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Provided they're not the ones claimed to be in Ye Olde Whyte Harte.  Lovely pub, but 90% of the claims made about its history are total bollocks!



Don't ruin the civil war and smallest window claims, i'd be gutted, quoted them for years... ...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 5, 2006)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> Don't ruin the civil war and smallest window claims, i'd be gutted, quoted them for years... ...



The smallest window is true, but that's another pub whose name I can't remember.  It's down Bishop Lane - or the street next to it, anyway.

I used to work for the bloke who wrote this - a lovely man, and he really knows his stuff - and we talked about it a few times:







Evidently, the building dates from the 1680s so it can't actually have been the plotting pub, although it might be on the site of it.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 8, 2006)

York Uni ?


----------



## longdog (Jul 8, 2006)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> Don't ruin the civil war and smallest window claims, i'd be gutted, quoted them for years... ...




Never let the facts stand in the way of a good yarn is my motto 

Repeat a lie often enough and it becomes the truth


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jul 9, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> The smallest window is true, but that's another pub whose name I can't remember.  It's down Bishop Lane - or the street next to it, anyway.



It's The George in The Land of Green Ginger. How can anyone forget that street name? And I haven't even set foot in Hull for over a year

geoff


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 9, 2006)

It isn't The George.  I think it's the Manchester Arms on Scale Lane, but I may be wrong.

Even so, I'm in Hull for the first time ina  month and I'm dead fecking glad to be back.  Brilliant place.


----------



## terrywit (Jul 9, 2006)

Biggerdave said:
			
		

> A thread about Hull. I'm from Hull, and I even went to school in the City centre along Princes Dock (before they built that monstrous shopping centre, and cleaned the area up so the tramps had no-where to die)



but the monstrous shopping centre was out of bounds, for us younger wearers of the sailor suit


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jul 9, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> It isn't The George.  I think it's the Manchester Arms on Scale Lane, but I may be wrong.
> 
> Even so, I'm in Hull for the first time ina  month and I'm dead fecking glad to be back.  Brilliant place.



Oh yes it is. Does this ring a bell?

http://www.swldxer.co.uk/george.htm


----------



## david dissadent (Jul 9, 2006)

You havent been to Hull till youve had a night out in Spiders.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 9, 2006)

That's the George, but that's not the one with the little window.  

Since I'm at Doggy's this week, we're going to go and find out for sure.

<now wishing I still lived in 'ull: oh for my nice little flat on Beverley Road!>


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 9, 2006)

david dissadent said:
			
		

> You havent been to Hull till youve had a night out in Spiders.



I've walked home afetr five Pangalactic Gargleblasters.

Proper 'ull me.


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jul 10, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> That's the George, but that's not the one with the little window.
> 
> Since I'm at Doggy's this week, we're going to go and find out for sure.
> 
> <now wishing I still lived in 'ull: oh for my nice little flat on Beverley Road!>



Look to the left of the George's "stable" doors. And do we want to put money on this?


----------



## aqua (Jul 10, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> I've walked home afetr five Pangalactic Gargleblasters.
> 
> Proper 'ull me.



I've done the same 

sadly the memory haunts me now 

*feels queasy at the thought*


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> Look to the left of the George's "stable" doors. And do we want to put money on this?



No, 'cos now I'm sober I'm a bit less confident.    I'll go and find out though.


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jul 10, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> No, 'cos now I'm sober I'm a bit less confident.    I'll go and find out though.



OK. And while we're on the subject of Hull pub trivia, which pub was the venue for an international meeting of the Free Rudolph Hess campaign in the 1970s.

Just out of curiosity, are you a Monty Python fan or a genuine radical revolutionary, or even both?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2006)

Monty Python fan, but the tagline occurred to me after I'd been arguing with an anarkid!

No idea which pub hosted the Free Rudolph Hess campaign though...


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jul 10, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Monty Python fan, but the tagline occurred to me after I'd been arguing with an anarkid!
> 
> No idea which pub hosted the Free Rudolph Hess campaign though...



*That* was the Manchester Arms, or so I'm told


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 11, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I've done the same
> 
> sadly the memory haunts me now
> 
> *feels queasy at the thought*



*shudder*

I remember them well. Brown Bombers and Green Monsters too - or am I making them up? I remember shots of whisky being 20p.


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2006)

nope not making them up

the fluffy duck and wiggly worm


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 12, 2006)

Shots of whisky are _still_ about 20p...

Insanely cheap.  No wonder the Hull has such a probme with 14-year-olds being found in the gutter...


----------



## bromley (Jul 12, 2006)

When I first saw the title for this thread I thought it said Hell instead of Hull, which would also answer the question.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm back.

What a bloody excellent city this is.


----------



## FruitandNut (Aug 22, 2006)

bromley said:
			
		

> When I first saw the title for this thread I thought it said Hell instead of Hull, which would also answer the question.



You forgot the 'other one' that completes that ménage - Halifax  

I have visited Hull on many occasions and would score it a 6/7 out of 10.


----------



## aqua (Aug 22, 2006)

I was back last weekend and it really is a wonderful place to be


----------



## boha (Aug 22, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> *shudder*
> 
> I remember them well. Brown Bombers and Green Monsters too - or am I making them up? I remember shots of whisky being 20p.



brown bombers, chocolate milk and brandy i think it was. 
*remembers being in a crunched up heap outside spiders*


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 22, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I was back last weekend and it really is a wonderful place to be



It's a shame we weren't back in 'ull the same weekend.


----------



## aqua (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah but our livers are fucking glad we weren't


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 22, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> yeah but our livers are fucking glad we weren't



Not mine.  I got trollied anyway.


----------

